# PT100 an CPU 314C-2DP



## Explora (13 Juni 2007)

Guten Tag allerseits, ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei meinem Problem hier helfen, und zwar habe ich ein PT100 an die CPU 314C-2DP an den 5. Analogkanal angeschlossen "AI4"    die Kommunikation zwischen meinen Geräten (Schuhkarton mit Peltierheizung/kühlung - SPS - Laptop) funktioniert alles Prima, was mich nur stört ist das die Temperaturanzeige sehr grob ist, soll heissen wenn sich die Temperatur verändert zeigt die SPS mir diese in 1,6° - schritten an    z.B. eine Änderung die langsam von 25° nach 30° geht zeigt er mir 24,2° -> 25,8° -> 27,4° -> 29,0° -> 30,6° an und da ich genauer die temperatur regeln will als 1,6° schritte ist das für mich leider kein befriedigendes Ergebnis!


Zu weitern Daten die vielleicht helfen könnten:
Symboltabelle:
Istwert PEW 760  WORD
Dieser Istwert wird mit move-befehl zu int konvertiert, dann auf real umgewandelt und zum p-regler geschickt(ich glaube das die sps auch sofort den wert als int rausgibt,problem ist aber das selbe!!!)

Hardware habe ich die die Analogkanäle alle deaktiviert bis auf den 4. Kanal    der steht auf:  RTD-2L  Pt100 Std. 

Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht weiter , bitte helft mir da mir das sehr wichtig ist!


----------



## thomass5 (13 Juni 2007)

Hallo, wie wandelst du das PT100 auf die SPS-Schnittstelle(Strom/Spannung)d.h. welchen Temperaturbereich scaliert der Eingang?
Wenn es 1000 ° sind ist die Auflösung natürlich grober als wenn es 10° sind.
und in der SPS must du ja das ganze dementsprechend auswerten.
Thomas


----------



## dresel (13 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

der integrierte PT100-Eingang löst nur auf 1,6K auf, du kannst also einstellen was du willst, es wird nicht besser. Um eine genauere Temperaturerfassung zu erreichen wirst du wohl nicht um eine eigene Eingangskarte (z.B. SM331) herumkommen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dresel (13 Juni 2007)

Wenn noch andere Analogeingänge frei sind wäre eine etwas günstigere Variante noch ein Wandler PT100 -> 0-10V oder 4-20mA.


----------



## Werner54 (13 Juni 2007)

*Klimamessbereich*



Explora schrieb:


> Hardware habe ich die die Analogkanäle alle deaktiviert bis auf den 4. Kanal der steht auf: RTD-2L Pt100 Std.


 @explora

im Klimamessbereich (statt Std.) ist die Auflösung um Faktor 10 besser. 
Allerdings ist der Temperaturmessbereich eingeschränkt (für den Hausgebrauch reichts)..


----------



## Explora (13 Juni 2007)

Ich hab mir es schon fast gedacht das ich an der Grenze des machbaren war mit der CPU 314 ....

@Dresel: Vielen Dank für die Antworten, das erspart mir viel Zeit fürs rumprobieren, ich werde das Problem mit ner SM331 versuchen zu lösen, ein wandler wäre meine letzte lösung da wir mehrere SM331 hier rumfliegen haben hehe :-D.   Wüstest Du auch vielleicht einen praktischen link wie man den SM331 benutzt?

@Werner: habe keine Möglichkeit gesehen das umzustellen, das entsprechende Fenster gibt mir nur Std. als Möglichkeit an! Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Explora (13 Juni 2007)

*Und es geht noch weiter*

Zudem hab ich da noch eine Frage wenn es geht:

Bei der Regelung die ich aufbauen möchte soll ein Peltier-Element geregelt werden.Nachteil von diesen Elementen ist,das die bei 10V etwa 6A ziehen. Somit kann ich den analogen Ausgang "AO 0",welcher das Signal von P-Regler ausgibt von der SPS  CPU314..... leider nicht direkt mit dem Peltier-Element verbinden (wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen ) und so wollte ich mal nachfragen,ob es da eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine Karte zu benutzen die die Spannung -10V ...0V....+10V von dem Analogausgang der CPU 314...  übernimmt und halt die benötigten 8A liefern kann???   Ich hab schon auf der Siemens-Seite gesucht aber ich werde da so zugestopft mit Pdf-Dateien das ich da recht lange brauchen werde um etwas zu finden und wenn jemand da von euch schon Erfahrungen hat in diesem Bereich wäre mir mit einem richtungsweisenden Wink sehr geholfen! Ansonsten muss ich mir selber einen Verstärker bauen und dann werd ich nie fertig mit meiner Diplomarbeit hehe.

MfG Explora


----------



## jabba (13 Juni 2007)

Hatten wir vor kurzem,

da kam folgende Antwort von einem User

http://www.kaleja.com/24vdc_d.htm

bestellnummer: 06.04.031

Larry Laffer hat auch eine Nummer für ein Siemens Netzteil angegeben , geht aber nur von 3-52V


----------



## dresel (14 Juni 2007)

Hallo Explora,

zur Handhabung der SM331 (für Spannung und Widerstandsmessung) siehe Beitrags ID 18971030 auf der Siemens-Homepage (http://support.automation.siemens.com). SM331 Getting Started Teil 2, hier ist alles sehr ausführlich beschrieben. Ich könnte auch das PDF hier anhängen, weiß aber nicht ob das zulässig ist.

Außerdem kannst du mal über die Forumsuche dein Glück probieren, das Thema gabs hier denke ich auch schon einige Male.

Mit nem Stromverstärker hab ich auch schon mal was gebastelt, weiß aber nicht mehr was das genau war und finde natürlich gerade auch keine Unterlagen mehr. Falls aber was auftauchen sollte stell ichs hier rein.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Explora (18 Juni 2007)

*Auflösung der SM331*

Sooo, ich habe die SM331 eingebaut und einen PT100 Std. an den 4.Kanal angeschlossen, funktioniert soweit alles einwandfrei nur das der angezeigte Temperaturwert in 1,8° schritten angezeigt wird, ich bin verzweifelt und habe auch bald keine Lust mehr auf den Kram.

In der Symboltabelle nehme ich PEW 268.   bei 25° Raumtemperatur gibt er mit ein wert von 250 aus (als int wert) diesen teile ich durch 10 und habe somit meine richtige Temperaturanzeige. Zu blöd das der jetzt halt wenn es wärmer wird 26,8° und wenn es kälter wird 23,2° anzeigt. Ich hoffe ich bin zu blöd das Zeug richtig zu benutzen, ansonsten ist das Zeug viel zu teuer um eine genaue regelung zu betreiben.Ich möchte auf 0,2 - 0,3 grad genau messen können,ansonsten habe ich ein Problem.

Bitte helft mir weiter

MfG Explora

PS: In der entsprechenden Pdf-Datei mit dem Beispiel steht eine Tabelle mit Analogwertdarstellung Dezimal   bei 1000 dezimal wären es dann 100° und 250 sind dann halt 25°    warum macht der dort wenn es wärmer wird auch die grossen schritte nach oben??? dort macht er ja immer 18er sprünge  warum nicht einersprünge???


----------



## borromeus (18 Juni 2007)

Was für eine SM331 ist es denn? 7KF, 1KF, usw?
Wieviel Bit ist die Auflösung?

Bei einer SM Baugruppe solltest Du, denke ich auf jeden Fall auf "PT100 Kl." umschalten können.

Bei allen AI- Karten ist es so dass die normierung der Signale unabhängig von der Auflösung gleich ist! Bei zB 4-20 mA sind es 0-27648, je mehr digits die Karte aufösen kann desto kleiner sind die Sprünge. 
Liest man einen physikalischen Wert ein (zB PT100, da ist der Widerstand ja direkt ein Kelvin- Wert) ist es genauso, bei Standard PT100 entspricht der Integer Wert den °C- Wert in 0,1°C Schritten, bei Klima PT100 sind es 0,01°C Schritte. Aber auch diese "hüpfen" nur im Rahmen ihrer Auflösungsgrenze.
Das hat den Sinn dass Du bei Baugruppentausch (zB wenn Du eine genauere nimmst) das Programm nicht ändern musst.


----------



## Explora (18 Juni 2007)

*Sm331*

Die karte ist folgende:

SM331-7KF01-0AB0

Ich kann von std. in klimabereich switchen es bringt nur minimal etwas, es sind dann noch 0,9° Schritte

Ich habe aktuell 25° Raumtemperatur   bei dieser Temperatur zeigt mir das Programm hier 250 digits an    das ist ja alles so noch in ordnung     wenn ich aber jetzt langsam die Temperatur erhöhe zeigt die SPS mir das aber nicht an     erst wenn die temperatur 26,8° erreicht hat springt der wert von 250 digits nach 268 digits um ( das ist das problem   ich weiss nie wann ich z.B. 26,0° erreicht habe weil diese mir die sps nie anzeigt)

Ich hätte es gerne das die digit-zahl sich in einerschritten erhöht mit der temperatur und nicht in 18er schritten ( 2er oder 3er schritte würden auch noch reichen)

gewünscht:    
25,0° -                     250digits
25,1° - 251digits
25,2° - 252digits
25,3° - 253digits
....... - .......... 
usw

aktuell:         
25,0° -                                250 dig
25,1°                               - 250 dig
25,2° - 250 dig
....... - .........
26,7° - 250 dig
26,8° - 268 dig
26,9° - 268 dig

Unter aktuell kann man dann sehen das wenn ich den digit-wert von int in real konvertiere und durch 10 teile halt die besagten 1,8° schritte zustandekommen!!!
Ich hoffe das ich das Problem so richtig beschreiben konnte und das es möglich ist genauere schritte zu bekommen.

MfG Explora


----------



## borromeus (18 Juni 2007)

Gib bitte mal in der Hardwarekonfig bei der Baugruppe statt Störfrequenzunterdrückung Integrationszeit ein und stelle das auf 100ms.
Jetzt solltest Du 14bit Auflösung haben.


----------



## Explora (18 Juni 2007)

*Sm331*

Keine Änderung wenn ich integrationszeit auf 100ms stelle    die Pdf-datei gilt die nicht für 331-7KF02 ???   ich habe 331-7KF01 !!!

MfG Explora


----------



## borromeus (18 Juni 2007)

nur zur sicherheit:
übersetzen
laden

L PEW 264 (Beispiel)
DTR
L 10.0 //oder L100.0 bei Klima
/R
T #wert //Real- Zahl

Müsste in- denke ich- 0,4 er Schritten reagieren.
Aber ich weiss: wenn andere was denken nutzt Dir das nichts.

Bei mir hüpfen die Werte eben so immer in 0,3 oder 0,4°C Schritten in etwa.
OK, verstehe ich dann auch nicht, sry....


----------



## dresel (18 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

die SM331 kann auf jeden Fall genauer als 0,9K, schau dir mal die Anlagen an, so wie ich es verstanden habe sieht deine Hardwarekonfig in etwas so aus wie abgebildet, oder?

Dann noch die üblichen Fragen: Hast du alles richtig angeschlossen und die unbenutzten Eingänge auf Masse gelegt? Das Messbereichsmodul steht auf A bei CH6/7? Hast du die Klemmen 16 mit 18 und 17 mit 19 gebrückt (bei PT100 2Leiteranschluss)?

Prüf das alles noch mal nach, ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit dieser Baugruppe.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Explora (18 Juni 2007)

*Sm331*

Ja, die angehängten Bilder entsprechen meiner Konfiguration, was ich jedoch nicht gemacht habe ist die anderen Eingänge zu beschalten geschweige auf Masse zu legen, ich dachte wenn ich die Kanäle deaktiviere ist das nicht mehr von Bedeutung. Das Modul ist in Kanal 6/7 richtig eingesetzt (A) und ich habe die Klemmen 16 mit 18 und 17 mit 19 gebrückt (bei PT100 2Leiteranschluss)!

Wenn die nicht beschalteten Eingänge wirklich beschaltet werden müssen dann sagt mir bitte genau was ich da verschalten soll.

Aktuell habe ich:
Klemmen 16 mit 18 und 17 mit 19 gebrückt und an klemme 16 und 18 den PT100 angeschlossen!

Die erste Klemme an 24V angeschlossen.
Die letzte Klemme an Masse angeschlossen.

Der Rest ist unbeschaltet und hängt quasi in der Luft!

Ich habe beim Siemens Support angerufen und die meinten das diese Karte nur 12 Bit hat,1 bit für Vorzeichen 11 bleiben übrig (da bin ich selber schon drauf gekommen). 2^11 bit für die "Auflösung". Ich soll jetzt eine 8x16 Bit karte kaufen um das Problem zu lösen!!! Ich sagte ihm das ich nur die vorhandenen Karten benutzen kann für meine Diplomarbeit und keine weitere Karte kaufen darf, ich sagte ihm dann das wenn die Karte nur eine unzureichende Auflösung hat, die Aufgabe dann mit einem Meßwandler lösen möchte, darauf sagte er das das keinen Unterschied machen würde!

Jetzt bin ich Baff! Was sagt ihr dazu,hat er mein Problem nicht Verstanden oder muss mann ein Heidengeld ausgeben nur um eine Temperatur im Zehntelgrad genau zu messen.Nebenbeigemerkt kann mein 5-Euro billig Digitalthermometer wunderbar die Temperatur in 0,1 Schritten anzeigen,es hat halt nur keine Ausgabe welche ich an die SPS anschliessen könnte ansonsten würd ich das nehmen hehe .

MfG Explora

PS  Ich danke euch das Ihr mich noch nicht aufgegeben habt und immer weitere Lösungsmöglichkeiten anbietet.

PPS habe grade noch im Forum weitergelesen und gebe euch mehr Hintergundinfos da vielleicht dort der Wurm drin ist:

Ich habe ein Projekt erstellt.Dort habe ich eib OB35 eingefügt in welchen das komplette Programm in FUP steht.
Dort enthalten ist ein PID Regler,wobei nur der P-Anteil aktiviert ist. Den Istwert lese ich über die Symboltabelle mit PEW 268 (mit INT Deklaration) ein,konvertiere diesen zu real und teile den Wert durch 10 (oder 100 bei Klimabereich). Dieser Wert geht dann an den entsprechenden Eingang vom PID-Regler.
Sollwert hab ich erstmal Manuell dort eingegeben in real-format.Ausgabe erfolgt erstmal keine!

Was mich wundert ist das ich keinen OB1 benutze. Die Zykluszeit beträgt 100ms im OB35 wo auch der Wert vom PT100 eingelesen wird,könnte das ein Problem sein?


----------



## borromeus (18 Juni 2007)

naja das ist (wahrscheinlich) kein Problem mit dem OB35, aber sinnvoll ist es nicht.
Ruf den Regler alle Sekunden auf, und sage das auch dem Regler.

Aufruf im OB1 mittels Timer oder Flanke von Taktmerker.
Woher stammt der Analogistwert? Vom Regler?

Was steht da genau wenn Du:
L PEW
DTR 
eingibst?
Springt das wirklich immer um 18?


----------



## Explora (18 Juni 2007)

*Sm331*

Hmm, schwierig schwierig, ich muss leider sagen das ich erst seit 3 Wochen zum ersten mal mit der S7 arbeite, habe noch nie was damit zu tun gehabt, somit kann ich Dir deine Fragen nicht richtig beantworten im Moment, da ich nicht weiss wie ich vom OB1 den OB35 mittels Timer oder Flanke vom Taktmerker aufrufen soll. Ich hab nur den OB35 verwendet weil ich das irgendwo mal gelesen habe das man das mit Reglern so macht wegen Zykluszeiten.Zudem hab ich das mal versucht mit OB1 und OB35, wusste aber nicht wie ich die Werte in OB1 weitergeben kann an OB35!

Der Analogistwert ist das was vom PT100 kommt, die 250 digits durch 10 geteilt.Dieser Wert kommt an den Istwertzweig!

Oje  ich glaube ich habe mich jetzt geoutet das ich überhaupt kein Plan habe hehe

Was steht da genau wenn Du:
L PEW
DTR 
eingibst?
Springt das wirklich immer um 18?

Ich weiß nicht was dieser Code bedeutet,wo soll ich das eingeben?
Aktuell ist in meinem OB35 nur ein PID regler und ein    I_DI    DI_R
um das format umzuwandeln!

die Anzeige der digits springt wirklich um 18 digits in meiner aktuellen Situation

MfG Explora


----------



## crash (18 Juni 2007)

Hast du die Hardwarekonfiguration auch in die CPU geladen?
Da bei dir alle Änderungen keinerlei Wirkung zeigen scheint es mir als ob du das nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## Explora (18 Juni 2007)

Ja,ich habe immer alle Änderungen sofort gespeichert und danach geladen, dies klappt auch Problemlos!

Wenn ihr jetzt die Aufgabe hättet eine Regelung aufzubauen mit folgenden Klamotten:

CPU314-2DP
SM331-7KF01-0AB0
PID-Regler
PT100 in 2-Leitertechnik

Wie würdet ihr das machen? Der Regelkreis muss noch nicht mal geschlossen sein,der PID-regler soll nur den Istwert mit Sollwert (z.B.30°C) vergleichen, es wird keinerlei weitere Ausgabe benötigt, wie würdet ihr das machen? Könntet ihr das mal proggen, ich denke das das ein kleines Programm sein wird oder?

MfG Explora


----------



## borromeus (18 Juni 2007)

Wenn Dein Klima PT100 um 18 digits "wackelt" sind das eh nur 0,18 °C
Oder "wackelt" der um 180 digits?


----------



## borromeus (18 Juni 2007)

Stell doch mal das Programm rein bitte.

Jetzt habe ich mir das nochmal angeschaut:
der FB41 will ja eigentlich % am Eingang.
Kannst Du mal beschreiben wie der PEW- Wert zum Regler gelangt und wo du das siehst, dass der INT-Wert um 18 schwankt?

Wenn ich das machen müsste würde ich auf den Regler-DB in DBD 10 den Istwert in 0-100% schreiben- die Skalierung würde ich für Deinen Regelbereich  sinnvollen wählen.

Nochmals: wo im Programm siehst Du dass der Istwert um 18 Digits wackelt? Beim I_DI- Baustein?


----------



## Explora (19 Juni 2007)

Hi, also ich füge mal 3 Bilder hier ein damit jeder sehen kann was ich fabriziert habe hehe .

Ich konnte die Bilder jetzt nur hochladen von meinem Rechner aus   ich hoffe das klappt.



Ich habe das Peripherieeingangswort PEW 268 direkt an den I_DI gelegt! Bereits dort springt der "Digit-Wert" immer in 18er schritten (und bei Klima sogar um 180er schritte).Diesen Wert konvertiere ich dann zum Real-format (DI_R) und teile ihn durch 10 (DIV_R) damit ich die richtige Anzeige der Temperatur habe! Von dort aus geht es an den Istwertzweig des P_Reglers!

Noch etwas:
Da ich ja wirklich nur 11 Bit zur Verfügung habe entspräche das ja 2^11 = 2048 möglichen Schritten innerhalb der 65536 Skalierung.

Soll heissen da der negative Bereich und positive Bereich bis 31768 (mit Überlauf und so weiter) geht und ich halt nur 2^11 Schritte habe um diese halt durchzulaufen => 32768/2048 = 16
Ich denke also das ich tatsächlich nur in 16er Schritten von 0 bis 32768 laufen kann. Da aber 32768 digits ja 3276,8° entsprächen ,habe ich also nur ein sehr kleinen Bereich den ich benutzen kann (nämlich von 3°C bis 50°C soll ich regeln können) => ich brauche nur den Bereich von 30 digits bis 500 digits.
Und dort machen mir die 16er Schritte halt Probleme!!!
Kann auch sein das das totaler schwachsinn ist was ich gerade geschrieben habe und hoffe auf eure Korrektur 

Zitat:"Wenn ich das machen müsste würde ich auf den Regler-DB in DBD 10 den Istwert in 0-100% schreiben- die Skalierung würde ich für Deinen Regelbereich sinnvollen wählen"

Ich weiss nicht genau wie ich den Istwert jetzt in % an den Istwertzweig anlegen kann und dann eine entsprechende Skalierung zu benutzen!

MfG Explora

PS Habe alle unbenutzen Eingänge mal auf Masse gezogen,macht leider kein Unterschied.


----------



## borromeus (19 Juni 2007)

Zizat: "Ich weiss nicht genau wie ich den Istwert jetzt in % an den Istwertzweig anlegen kann und dann eine entsprechende Skalierung zu benutzen!"

Das hängt von Deinem Nutzbereich ab, bei einem Durchfluss den man von 0-10m³/h misst werden es iA 10m³/h = 100% daher Messwert x 10.0 sein.

Bei einer P100 Messung, die aber einen sehr grossen Messbereich hat ist das iA regeltechnischer Nonsens... Wenn Dein Regelbereich zB 0-50°C ist kannst Du Deinen Wert ja mal 2 rechnen und dem Regler aufschalten.


Warum Dein Wert hüpft verstehe ich leider nicht, sry.


----------



## dresel (19 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

noch mal zu den Temperaturschwankungen:

Ruf das PEW doch einfach mal im OB1 auf und beobachte es da, mit ist jetzt nicht ganz klar wo du den Wert einliest. 

Dann habe ich hier noch einen Link:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...slib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=8859629&caller=view

Kapitel 4, 5 und 6 sind hier interessant, die 7KB01 ist hier nicht mehr drin (die ist auch schon verdammt alt), die 7KB02 ist der Nachfolger, sollte von den technischen Daten aber noch ziemlich ähnlich sein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## borromeus (19 Juni 2007)

er hat aber eine 7KF....


----------



## dresel (19 Juni 2007)

> er hat aber eine 7KF....


 
Ups, hast recht, dafür gilt aber das gleiche


----------



## Explora (19 Juni 2007)

Okay  ich werde morgen PEW im OB1 aufrufen und hoffen das es einen Unterschied gibt.

Zitat:"Ruf das PEW doch einfach mal im OB1 auf und beobachte es da, mit ist jetzt nicht ganz klar wo du den Wert einliest."

Also ich hab einfach an dem Baustein I_DI      PEW 268     eingegeben (und das alles im OB35!

PEW 268 an I_DI  ergebnis an   DI_R   ergebnis an DIV_R (durch 10 geteilt) ergebnis an P_REGLER

Die Tabelle für PT100 in der Pdf-Datei hat mir etwas weitergeholfen zu verstehen. Dort unter Kapitel 5 auf Seite 213 steht eine Tabelle ,dort sieht es so aus das 1 digit 0,1° entspräche (das wär zu schön,und das ist bestimmt auch so) dort sieht es auch so aus das die digit-zahl anscheinend auch Einerschritte machen kann sonst würden die nicht schreiben das 850,0°C  = 8500 digits  und 850,1°C = 8501 digits entsprächen hehe,   hätte ich mal diese Auflösung!!!
Blöd ist nur das ich meinen Schuhkarton nie bis 850°C aufheizen will und mir das auch nichts mehr bringt!

Was ich machen könnte um es prozentual zu gestalten wäre:
 26 digits = 0%   (bei mir 2,6 °C)
506 digits = 100% (bei mir 50,6°C)

da es immer 16er digitsprünge sind habe ich:
506 digits - 26 digits = 480 digits als Meßbereich
480digits / 16er sprünge = 30 Meßwerte
ich kann 30 Meßwerte in den 100% also erfassen   das bedeutet
100% / 30 = 3,3% wäre die auflösung
soll heissen wenn ich 25°C habe entspräche das 250 digits entspräche 46,6%
der nächste schritt wäre dann 50% mit 266 digits!

Also das Prozentual zu machen hat mir leider nix gebracht (heul) naja  war eigentlich vorher klar,ist ja nur dreisatz gewesen hehe

Naja ich denke ich nerve euch schon damit (zumindest nerve ich mich selber und habe leider keine Ausdauer mehr da ich mich schon seit letze Woche mit dem Problem befasse und kein Schritt weiter gekommen bin mit meiner Diplomarbeit) und würde es verstehen wenn ihr keine lust mehr auf dieses Thema habt!

MfG Explora

PS   Wenn jemand aus dem wunderschönen Aachen kommt könnte er ja mal auf n Kaffee vorbeikommen und sich das mal kurz anschauen wenn er Lust hat hehe.


----------



## borromeus (19 Juni 2007)

Komm nach Wien, trink in der früh im Landtmann einen Kaffee, komm zu uns- wir machen das.....
Alles kein Grund zum Heulen....


----------



## Explora (20 Juni 2007)

*Es ist getan*

Ich habe das Problem gelöst!!!   O Freude.

Der entscheidende Hinweis kam von Dresel und erhält von mir 100 Punkte!!!

Hinweis: Die 7KB01 ist hier nicht mehr drin (die ist auch schon verdammt alt), die 7KB02 ist der Nachfolger, sollte von den technischen Daten aber noch ziemlich ähnlich sein.

Das "verdammt alt" ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt gewesen das ich unter mehreren SM331 die ich hier zur verfügung stehen habe anstatt

SM331-7KF01-0AB0     folgende Karte genommen habe:
SM331-7KB02-0AB0.

Klappte sofort auf Anhieb, macht 0,1er °C Sprünge und das Problem mit der Temperaturanzeige war keins mehr.

Was mich über die verlorene Zeit tröstet ist das der Fehler (eigentlich ist es ja kein Fehler) nicht bei mir lag sondern der unzureichenden Hardware zuzuschreiben ist!!!

Ich danke euch allen:-D

MfG    Explora


----------



## tycomatze (21 Juni 2007)

Ich hab das ganze hier verfolgt. 
finde es trotzdem eigenartig, dass die SM331-7KF01-0AB0 solch große sprünge macht. ich meine die SM331-7KF02-0AB0 hat die gleiche auflösung... ist für mich unverständlich!?!


----------



## Explora (21 Juni 2007)

Hier geraten jetzt die Bezeichnungen durcheinander.

Ich habe jetzt nicht die 
SM331-7KF02-0AB0  sondern die 
SM331-7KB02-0AB0  gewählt   ich weiss nicht wo da der Unterschied liegt zwischen dieser und der 
SM331-7KF01-0AB0.

Solange ich jetzt genau arbeiten kann bin ich zufrieden!!!

MfG Explora


----------



## Jimbooh (30 Juli 2007)

*7kf01 oder 7kf02*

Hey Leute,

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied bei diesen beiden Baugruppen. Unterscheiden sich die Step7 Programme dabei?


Vielen dank..mfg

Jim


----------



## firefly (30 Juli 2007)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied bei diesen beiden Baugruppen. Unterscheiden sich die Step7 Programme dabei?
> 
> ...



Nein, das Programm bleibt gleich, lediglich die Auflösung (Genauigkeit) der beiden Karten ist unterschiedlich.
Es könnte sein, dass dein PEW durch die unterschiedliche Hardware eine andere Adresse hat, siehe Hardwarekoniguration.

Gruß Firefly


----------



## Jimbooh (2 August 2007)

dankeschön für die antwort, habe jedoch jetzt eine andere lösung gefunden. Beide bauteile standen mir leider nicht zu Verfügung. Daher habe ich einen wandler verwendet, der die widerstände des PT100 in spannungen umwandelt. Diese wiederum habe ich denn mittels step 7 in die äquivalenten temperaturen umgewandelt.


----------

